# injecting steroids in the bicep



## bob lowther (Jun 9, 2011)

hey does any1 know if injecting the likes of test enthanate or sustanon into the bicep helps to give you bigger arms than injecting in the arse cheek. or does it have less effect all together?????


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

yes. Go for it!


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Only size is from the oils itself taking up volume. Injectibles enter the bloodstream and circulate through the body. It really doesnt matter where you inject as long as its Intra muscular.
sorry, better do more curls! 

Side Note: I have heard talk that Inj Winstrol can affect the muscle it is poked into. Not sure if its true or the science.. I have to many veins in my Bi's to do a clean poke, So i rarely do it. There is such a thing as muscle size and release rate of the hormones into the blood stream. Glutes release gradually. I know big difference when I do any suspensions in my glutes or my Bi's or shoulder. I feel the kick almost an hour later with Winstrol in the shoulde or Bi. Not so much in the ol' butt cheeks.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 9, 2011)

Winny_ng 24/7 said:


> Only size is from the oils itself taking up volume. Injectibles enter the bloodstream and circulate through the body. It really doesnt matter where you inject as long as its Intra muscular.
> sorry, better do more curls!
> 
> Side Note: I have heard talk that Inj Winstrol can affect the muscle it is poked into. Not sure if its true or the science.. I have to many veins in my Bi's to do a clean poke, So i rarely do it. There is such a thing as muscle size and release rate of the hormones into the blood stream. Glutes release gradually. I know big difference when I do any suspensions in my glutes or my Bi's or shoulder. I feel the kick almost an hour later with Winstrol in the shoulde or Bi. Not so much in the ol' butt cheeks.


 
I couldn't do it either because of the veins, but I never tried.


----------



## bob lowther (Jun 9, 2011)

i just do it to the side of that big vein that runs over the crest of your bi, i was told that jabbing on the crest of your bi gives you a bigger crest and if you do it in the side it makes your arm fatter. iv been doing it in the crest every time and my crest is bigger than normall but only when flex my bi lol


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty sure localized growth is a myth, there may be some things out there that'll work but I think enanthate is probably not a candidate. No evidence to support this but if that's what you're looking for I'd think the shorter the ester the better. Maybe frequent small injections of test base would do it? Just enough to spread through the muscle and most of it would dissipate to unusuable levels before reaching the rest of the body? I really have no idea but if you like try it and let us know


----------



## minimal (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, i think oil might give it more volume initially.. but once oil clears.. back to normal.


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 9, 2011)

bob lowther said:


> i just do it to the side of that big vein that runs over the crest of your bi, i was told that jabbing on the crest of your bi gives you a bigger crest and if you do it in the side it makes your arm fatter. iv been doing it in the crest every time and my crest is bigger than normall but only when flex my bi lol


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 9, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Pretty sure localized growth is a myth, there may be some things out there that'll work but I think enanthate is probably not a candidate. No evidence to support this but if that's what you're looking for I'd think the shorter the ester the better. Maybe frequent small injections of test base would do it? Just enough to spread through the muscle and most of it would dissipate to unusuable levels before reaching the rest of the body? I really have no idea but if you like try it and let us know





minimal said:


> Yeah, i think oil might give it more volume initially.. but once oil clears.. back to normal.



If it is one shot, I totally agree with you. But if you are shooting 2-3cc in that muscle group 3x per week... and you do it for over 6 months - that oil... will make the muscles bigger. And once you stop injecting, they won't just go back down to what they were before once the last injection has left. 

That being said - Not a fan of biceps injecting. The biceps are very nervy. If you hit one of those nerves in there - it can be damaged and seriously inhibit growth in that muscle. 

the inner head of the triceps is much better in terms of increasing overall arm size. 

But I agree with the posters... hitting it one or so time a week really won't do much but swell it up (if your tests/anabolcs actually swell you)


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Jun 9, 2011)

Steroids are hormones. They act on the endocrine system. Stick to the large muscles.


----------

